# Rebuliding the CF



## CF-22 Raptor (26 Jul 2005)

If the government decided that they would dump huge ammounts of money to make the CF a formidable armed forces, would you think that the US would sell their latest technologies like the commanche, raptors and carriers if we could cough up the money?


----------



## Inch (26 Jul 2005)

Comanche project has been cancelled, F-22 is too expensive almost even for them, and only the US has super carriers. Everyone else's carriers are smaller.

As for the rest of your inquiry, do a search, I know this has been covered.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Jul 2005)

This has also been covered in so many other threads.


----------

